# Can I transfer a lifetime subscription?



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

I have an old series 1 Tivo that is lifetime subscribed, but not subscribed to me.  

I just got a couple series 2 Tivo's given to me but they are expired subscriptions.

Will Tivo transfer the lifetime from the series 1 to one if these series 2 Tivo's ?


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

No. Lifetime subscriptions are tied to the box and can't be transferred to another unit. The only way to "transfer" a lifetime subscription to someone else is to actually give them the box.

Tivo has made exceptions (as they did with the one-time Lifetime transfer from Series 2 to Series 3 units), but even then they charged a $199 fee for the privilege.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

If the Series 1 was subscribed before 1/1/2000 (that date might not be exact) then you are entitled to one time transfer to another box. Otherwise the sub is tied to the box.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Before Jan. 21, 2000.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

But to transfer a pre 1/21/00 lifetime subscription, the OP would first need to call TiVo and have the lifetime subscribed TiVo he has transfere to his own account.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Apr 11, 2002)

Tivo is so stupid. If I could transfer my lifetime sub I would've bought a new DT a long time ago. And with the prices dropping I might even go for a S3.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ginaf20697 said:


> Tivo is so stupid. If I could transfer my lifetime sub I would've bought a new DT a long time ago. And with the prices dropping I might even go for a S3.


nope, not stupid, they generally lose money on the hardware, specially the DT recently. So if you could transfer it for free or even like $100, they would lose money

-It's the same w/ cell phones or video game consoles. Give away the cell phone but make you pay for 2 years of service. Sell the video game console for a lose, but make it back up on game sales


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

ginaf20697 said:


> Tivo is so stupid. If I could transfer my lifetime sub I would've bought a new DT a long time ago. And with the prices dropping I might even go for a S3.


Would you do it if you had to pay $199 for the transfer?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Apr 11, 2002)

Maybe for a S2, considering how ridiculous the fees are now. Who the heck wants to commit to three years when you can't even be sure they'll be around that long?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ginaf20697 said:


> Maybe for a S2, considering how ridiculous the fees are now. Who the heck wants to commit to three years when you can't even be sure they'll be around that long?


well in the next 3 years one of these will happen

1 - tivo stays around - no problem
2 - tivo gets bought out - no problem
3 - tivo goes belly up - out of contract, no problem, just don't do prepay


----------



## Manchot (Jan 23, 2005)

> Sell the video game console for a lose, but make it back up on game sales


Actually, from what I understand, Nintendo makes a profit on the Wii.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Manchot said:


> Actually, from what I understand, Nintendo makes a profit on the Wii.


yeah, but i was just trying to make a point  just add - except nintendo


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

ginaf20697 said:


> Maybe for a S2, considering how ridiculous the fees are now. Who the heck wants to commit to three years when you can't even be sure they'll be around that long?


Why bother with anything then? Who says any of us will be here in 3 years?

Your comment is, with all due respect, pointless.


----------



## jwreiner (Aug 19, 2003)

CTLesq said:


> Why bother with anything then? Who says any of us will be here in 3 years?
> 
> Your comment is, with all due respect, pointless.


"The man is a liar and a murderer, and I say that with all due respect" - Woody Allen in the movie Scoop.

I think the chance that the world will end in the next 3 years is a bit more remote than TiVo's demise. I don't think TiVo is going to disappear anytime soon. But it isn't crazy for someone to consider that possibility while simultaneously maintaining the will to go on living.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

jwreiner said:


> I think the chance that the world will end in the next 3 years is a bit more remote than TiVo's demise.


Not that I agree or disagree with the posters message, but his/he point referring to 'your' chances of being here in three years not the whole world.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

CTLesq said:


> ginaf20697 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe for a S2, considering how ridiculous the fees are now. Who the heck wants to commit to three years when you can't even be sure they'll be around that long?
> ...


 

"when you can't even be sure *they*'ll be..."
Uhm, They = TiVo not a person.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

mick66 said:


> "when you can't even be sure *they*'ll be..."
> Uhm, They = TiVo not a person.


Wee suply moor than jest TiVo hellp hear! 

Adult Education: English as a first language. Compliments of Mick66 

Examples at work...

1) Your stupid is incorrect. 
2) You're stupid is correct.

 Ask me how I know...


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

rdrrepair said:


> Wee suply moor than jest TiVo hellp hear!
> 
> Adult Education: English as a first language. Compliments of Mick66
> 
> ...


As long as we're grammatically nitpicking here, the lack of quotes around "Your stupid" makes it look like it is the noun being modified by the adverb "incorrect"

All your stupid are belong to us!!!


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

CrashHD said:


> As long as we're grammatically nitpicking here, the lack of quotes around "Your stupid" makes it look like it is the noun being modified by the adverb "incorrect"


So then, you're telling me it is incorrect in more ways then one? Or is it "more ways than one?"

1) "Your stupid" is still incorrect. Just incorrect in only one way.
2) "You're stupid" is now correct.

I am so confused...  Help me Mick66, help me!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

ginaf20697 said:


> Maybe for a S2, considering how ridiculous the fees are now. Who the heck wants to commit to three years when you can't even be sure they'll be around that long?


Well then if TiVo just up and dies, your commitment to them is null and void.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

classicsat said:


> Well then if TiVo just up and dies, your commitment to them is null and void.


I'd think the concern about this is regarding prepaid subscriptions, not monthly.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

rdrrepair said:


> Wee suply moor than jest TiVo hellp hear!
> 
> Adult Education: English as a first language. Compliments of Mick66
> 
> ...


WTF?
Excuse me for correcting people who were going off half cocked because their ability to comprehend what they read isn't what it should be.

But I really don't see how it's related to my consistent problem of using "your" instead of "you're" Especially considering that you are referring to another thread (or threads) entirely. That's just childish. I do that your/you're thing very frequently. BFD. You don't like me. BFD. There's a trail of my yours that should be you'res that goes back twelve years on the internet. Do you really think that I'm going to cower and whimper in the corner at your (perceived) superiority because you pointed out something that I already know? I don't think so.

btw - assuming that English is someone's first language and ranting about their use of it when in acyuallity, it isn't their first language, really makes you look like an ass. Good job! Bravo!


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

mick66 said:


> WTF?
> Excuse me for correcting people who were going off half cocked because their ability to comprehend what they read isn't what it should be.


I thought that it was funny. Believe it or not, I think your right about the spelling. If you took offense then I'm sorry. There was no malice intended.

I am not a good speller and I make plenty of mistakes. I'll admit that - I was poking fun at the whole thing. I have a theory about how some people respond to posts. It goes something like... "If you have come to complain, you will get a spelling lesson." Picking apart spelling mistakes instead of pointing out an absurd statement is what some people on this site like to do. Other people like to point out the statement. Some people mix in a little bit of both. They call it "Human Nature"

So once again, I was just picking fun at "the whole of it"  If you think that I have a problem with you, then I am sorry.
Ps. I knew what WTF was, I had to look up BFD.


----------

